# Vintage J C Higgins 3 Speed Bike Denver area



## Balloonoob (Apr 3, 2019)

Is this a middleweight? Not my typical style but love the chain ring and lots of character. https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-vintage-c-higgins-3-speed-bike/6842632648.html


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 3, 2019)

Lightweight. My childhood buddy across the street had one of those in the vary early 60's.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 4, 2019)

Don't underestimate these 3 speeds. They are not flashy like the ballooner but extremely efficient transportation. There are millions of these all over the world from every bike manufacturer and can be had fairly cheap. Fun to ride as well!!


----------



## Roger Henning (Apr 4, 2019)

I was 14 in 1963 when I bought my Hercules 3 speed at the local Gambles Hardware Story in small town Minnesota and it changed my life forever.  I soon was able extend my range of places I could to a 20 mile radius and by the time I was 16 I could could do 50 mile ride.  Eventually added 2 front sprockets and 2 rear sprockets which combined with the SA hub to give me 12 gears.  Learned how to repair the hub but it lasted me through college years.  Roger


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 4, 2019)

Yeah I used to ride a beater lightweight to high school sometimes... Didn't even have to lock it up. Almost skidded sideways stopping way too close to a Lowrider trying to prove a point (stop pulling out in front of me on the sidewalk.... Watch where you are driving) that could have ended badly.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 4, 2019)

Hmmmm just saw this ad for the exact same bike looks like same seller for 300. https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-vintage-1960s-jc-higgins-mens/6858273184.html


----------



## Oilit (Apr 8, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> Hmmmm just saw this ad for the exact same bike looks like same seller for 300. https://denver.craigslist.org/bik/d/denver-vintage-1960s-jc-higgins-mens/6858273184.html



Let it sit there for a couple of months and the price might get more reasonable.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 8, 2019)

I would reply to the add that has it priced at $60 if it was something I wanted. Just to meet the guy. And save the $60 add when he says it's $300 now.


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 10, 2019)

Ok found another one for 10 bucks       an almost 60 year old bike for 10 dollars may be too hard to pass up. Lots of character and fairly complete    hmmm.  Not the ballooner I'm itching for but dang. I think i need more bike storage. Hehe.


----------



## Goldenrod (Apr 11, 2019)

There is not a lot here to love in Illinois but it is flat so a three speed is a great ride.  Schwinn and English bikes look best but many American brands are in the $30 dollar range.  In my riding club, the expensive bikes get flats and break spokes.  My three speeds never fail.


----------

